
Bring back the headphone jack: Why USB-C audio still doesn't work - ZeljkoS
https://www.pcworld.com/article/3284186/mobile/bring-back-the-headphone-jack-why-usb-c-audio-still-doesnt-work.html
======
eadmund
Neither USB-C nor Bluetooth is really an acceptable alternative to
straighforward analogue audio.

Heck, we're seeing that even keyboards were in some ways better under PS/2
than they are with USB: latency was much better.

~~~
gargravarr
PS/2 is actually the better interface since it's interrupt-based. USB is
polling-based, hence the latency issue. A lot of non-Apple laptops still use
it for their internal keyboards and mice due to interrupts using less power.

As with the headsets, it boils down to the right tool for the job, for sure. I
refuse to buy a phone without a 3.5mm jack because I know that it'll work with
any possible headphone or speaker combination I could possibly encounter.

